# Refaire patte thermique / GPU imac G5



## quai13 (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai des problèmes avec ma carte vidéo Geforce fx 5200 sur un Imac G5 17" avec processeur PowerPC.

Je crois que la carte vidéo est intégrée avec la carte mère.

Pouvez vous m'indiquer ou se trouve le GPU de la carte vidéo, ou savez vous ou trouver une vue éclatée ou un tuto pour bien faire (la patte thermique) ?

Je souhaiterais faire cela, avant d'envisager de changer complétement la carte mère.

J'ai bien cherché ici et là mais ni je trouve de vue éclatée, ni de tuto, ni de vidéo youtube.

Biens à vous


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juin 2012)

Si t'as des problèmes de vidéo, c'est trop tard, ou peut être que c'est l'écran.

Située derrière la carte mère, voir sur iFixit.


----------



## quai13 (6 Juin 2012)

Ok merci pour cette indication.
Sur Ifixit il semble que mon problème soit courant pour cette série d'imac 17" G5.
Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de l'écran.
J'ai eu un problème d'écran il y a quelques mois sur un autre Imac Tournesol.
C'était très différent. Et là je me suis rapidement résolu à le jeter car les causes de la panne étaient trop nombreuses à déterminer...

j'ai trouvé sur youtube vidéo pour refaire la pate thermique.
Le problème reste à localiser le GPU de la carte vidéo intégrée à la carte mère.


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2012)

quai13 a dit:


> Ok merci pour cette indication.
> Sur Ifixit il semble que mon problème soit courant pour cette série d'imac 17" G5.
> Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de l'écran.
> J'ai eu un problème d'écran il y a quelques mois sur un autre Imac Tournesol.
> ...



Gargl


----------



## KERRIA (10 Juin 2012)

oui....


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ce problème, un membre l'a résolu en changeant les condensateur.

Voici son article: Comment réparer un imac G5 à la vidéo défaillante


----------



## quai13 (10 Juin 2012)

Merci 217au1.
Ton indication est intéressante et le tuto est super bien.
J'avais déjà vérifié les condensateurs.
Il sont tous en très bon état. Ni gonflé, ni perte de liquide.

Donc j'ai éliminé cette hypothèse.
Car ce problème semble courant pour des G5 en 20".
Et le mien est un 17", cette panne semble beaucoup moins courante.


----------

